# Question on coloring?



## ashjosh5005 (Apr 26, 2012)

thats mom


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Is the foal a mule?


----------



## ashjosh5005 (Apr 26, 2012)

no actually that was the first thing i thought was that she looked like a mule but no mom and dad are both registered paints


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

And there is no way she has been exposed to a donkey at all?


----------



## ashjosh5005 (Apr 26, 2012)

nope she was a month pregnant when we got her from my husbands friend and he only owned 3 mares and one stallion


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Hmm. Well in that case, I have a few theories, but have you got any better pictures? In natural (outside) light would be best.


----------



## ashjosh5005 (Apr 26, 2012)

I know I am just as confused and no I will have new ones tomorrow. She just had her today and didnt want to go outside while i was there. Mom is brown overo but im not sure what dad was i know he was white with black and half blue half brown eyes.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I have a few ideas as well. Will wait for new pics.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

What color was the father? looks black to me


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Looks black.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I agree with black


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Is it just me or do those little ears look pretty long???


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

do we have more recent pictures?


----------

